# I wish I had this kind of time on my hands...



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

http://bencuevas.com/2010/10/21/transcending-the-material/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Knitted skeleton ! Wow


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow this is absolutely mind blowing ...way to go


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> http://bencuevas.com/2010/10/21/transcending-the-material/


Oh, sweet Mother! I would find that so pointless. But clever and apt, to be sure.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

The close ups show the astonishing work. Thanks.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that is SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrific knitting, but the idea that the rest of it is art is questionable. 
I must be simple: I think art should reach the soul without needing to figure it out. 

Or, to misquote the phrase, "I don't know art, but I know what I don't like." Do like that knitted skeleton, though. 

Now, I think I'll be off to make a million dollars by organizing my cabinets in a new and intrigueing way. Maybe I'll add a cowl to my olive oil bottle. LOL


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

A bit macabre but one can admire the idea and execution of it. Art???


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it is funny that the skeleton is sitting on cans of milk.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is interesting...Unique...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

crispie said:


> I think it is funny that the skeleton is sitting on cans of milk.


A subliminal suggestion about calcium vs. bone density?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

His technical skills are incredible! Not sure I would spend all that time making such a thing, but it certainly is amazing!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree. Can you picture the slip covers he could fashion?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that's just crazy and different i like it


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Got to admit - it is made VERY well.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Certainly different,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Very very clever. Amazing knitting.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's an amazing piece of work,


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that's an artist with dedication. Amazing!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm speechless ( and that takes some doing) Sl :roll:


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Now that's different. That is amazing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

For a second there I thought I found my lost skeleton that I did about 40 years ago. Then when I read it, it said "knitted" ...mine was crocheted. I never knew what happened to it. Anyway, like the knitted one here but the the subliminal art form has never been one I cared for. I keep thinking what would Michael Angelo or Leonardo say when they see some of the junk that is passed off as art today?
Oh...well...I can't talk. I did afterall do a painting in jelly beans...LOL! LOL! LOL! "Scuse me, gotta remove foot!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh...that skeleton is knitted! I have trouble with scarves, can't even imagine what it took to knit that.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW!!! Was not expecting that..how awesome


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Now there could be a spin on osteoporosis!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love the time too, but I certainly would think of other projects! I do admit it is very interesting!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I have just posted it on my Facebook because there are a couple of people in my life who do not consider knitting an art! They will now...ha..ha


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow that is SOMETHING else!


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmmm...fantastic. Where can I get that pattern?


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

If you read later on its a homage to where he made the skeleton in a town where the first Eagle Brand factory was located


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW, the knitting is amazing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW!! is all that comes to mind!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Yuk


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Artistic in an odd way. A lot of work though.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Unbelievable. Awesome. Not something I would or could do.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

In my humble opinion, most of us can do it,- it is a simple knitting without cables, etc. The question is : "Does any of us want to waist our precious time on it ?"


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Fialka said:


> In my humble opinion, most of us can do it,- it is a simple knitting without cables, etc. The question is : "Does any of us want to waist our precious time on it ?"


 :-( :shock: Not I!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good thought! It's incredible that he was able to knit this. Very talented.



blessedinMO said:


> A subliminal suggestion about calcium vs. bone density?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

crispie said:


> Knitted skeleton ! Wow


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmmm.Interesting art.
Love your avatar.


----------



## Phylbert (Jan 3, 2013)

As a massage therapist, I am fascinated with the artist's ability to knit such a wonderful skeleton. I have tons of books filled with pictures of skeletons, but this knitted skeleton is my favorite!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome! Sure do wish I had a pattern for the skeleton. What a great way to decorate my art/hobby/yarn room that would be! Love it!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I often think that...too much yarn, too little time!

I truly love your avatar! So true


----------

